# compressor starts but trips breaker



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Has it always run on this breaker?
Has it ever started while it is this cold?


----------



## pbklan (Jan 8, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Has it always run on this breaker?
> Has it ever started while it is this cold?


yes has always been the this breaker also moved it around to make sure, also changed breakers in panel, it's indoors, and the problem started before the weather turned.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

pbklan said:


> yes has always been the this breaker also moved it around to make sure, also changed breakers in panel, it's indoors, and the problem started before the weather turned.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I tried with the dumb stuff, now you need some one with smarts.:vs_cool:


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I looked through the craftsman catalog for a 6 hp direct drive compressor and can't find anything close to that. If you can give a model number I may find some information as to why it won't start.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

pbklan said:


> hey guys puzzled here.
> 
> I have a Craftsman air compressor direct drive 6 horsepower 33 gallon tank. I tested the start and run caps and both are good.
> When I turn the compressor on it kicks over and sounds like it's struggling to start to run and then break pops the breaker. The fan wheel is free and can move easily.
> ...


how did you test the caps ? is their a buldge on the end where the spade lugs on on ? if so cap prpbly bad o would change the start cap first


----------



## pbklan (Jan 8, 2018)

landfillwizard said:


> I looked through the craftsman catalog for a 6 hp direct drive compressor and can't find anything close to that. If you can give a model number I may find some information as to why it won't start.


I may have missed stated when I say direct drive it doesn't have a belt so I assume that's what it is here's a picture of the model number









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pbklan (Jan 8, 2018)

del schisler said:


> how did you test the caps ? is their a buldge on the end where the spade lugs on on ? if so cap prpbly bad o would change the start cap first


I tested the caps with this meter I tested with ohms and capacitance. 
The Run cap was rated for 30uf and it registered 29 UF with a plus or minus 5 variance the star cap measured within the range









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Was anything else added to the circuit. 
Is the breaker laying in between a tripped breaker, turn it off then back on but first shut everything on that circuit off.
Are you turning everything off then turn the breaker back on, then turning only the compressor on.

Read the manual and see if there is a " reset " button.


Is the circuit your using a GFI or connected to one.

????????


----------



## pbklan (Jan 8, 2018)

ron45 said:


> Was anything else added to the circuit.
> Is the breaker laying in between a tripped breaker, turn it off then back on but first shut everything on that circuit off.
> Are you turning everything off then turn the breaker back on, then turning only the compressor on.
> 
> ...


not gfi, moved it all around ran it's own 12/2 from panel to outlet. only thing in circuit 20amp breaker. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

One last thing.
Is the plug/extension chord good.?

No reset button.?

I know when mine runs in limp mode it's starving for electric.


----------



## pbklan (Jan 8, 2018)

No Reset button, 

Inspected all cords and plugs they all look good and clean, no physical damage.


----------



## Tezzers (Jan 11, 2018)

Is there any pressure on the head when it's trying to start, maybe a checkvalve/decompression valve problem? Try starting it with the tank open. Maybe bad brushes too, if it has serviceable brushes.

Edit: Also, depending on how you have it wired in, it may be worth looking into oversizing the breaker under Article 430. I'm not entirely sure it applies here, and if it was running before on a 20A breaker, I wouldn't just jump on to jumping to a 30A breaker, there probably is some wear item that needs service in the motor, or just needing to replace the motor altogether.


----------

